# Help needed



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

Just bought a 97 K1500 with a 8' or a 7.5' fisher plow. When I first looked at it all functions worked( up down left and right angles). when I picked it up the blade was all the way up with the safety chain hooked up by the PO before I got there. Both the lift chains and the safety chain were tight. To lower the blade when I got home, I had jack the plow up to unhook the safety chain. After that the blade is not lowering or lifting. Will angle l/r but not up or down. This set up has the pump running off the motor of the truck controlled by a joy stick mounted on the dash. Even with the joy stick in the down, float and me at 225lbs, jumping on the a frame, could not get the blade to lower. Did the PO over extend the lift ram binding it? Or did I do something by jacking the blade to unhook the safety chain? Don't know the model this set up is, but it isn't a MM.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If the lift chain is off and the blade is on the ground, disconnect the lift cylinder, remove the quick disconnect and drop it into a bucket. See if you can force the cylinder down then. If you can, the problem likely related to the control valve or control cable. If you can't, they cylinder packing nut is probably over tight.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> If the lift chain is off and the blade is on the ground, disconnect the lift cylinder *hose*, remove the quick disconnect, and drop *the end of the hose *into a bucket. See if you can force the cylinder down then. If you can, the problem likely related to the control valve or control cable. If you can't, they cylinder packing nut is probably over tight.


edit to the above in bold


----------



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

Thanks for the reply. As of now the lift chain is still attached to the lift frame. So I will have to jack the blade again to get the lift chain off to lower it.


----------



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

Would it possible the fluid froze. last two nights temps have dropped to the single digits. Don't know when fluid was last changed, didn't think to ask po, and in a newbie moment did not check fluid level as the plow did function when I first looked at it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

knucklebuster283 said:


> Would it possible the fluid froze. last two nights temps have dropped to the single digits. Don't know when fluid was last changed, didn't think to ask po, and in a newbie moment did not check fluid level as the plow did function when I first looked at it.


That is possible, if there's moisture (water) in the fluid.
Does it look milky?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

You need to do what cwren said, to remove any pressure off the lift cylinder,and provide a place for it to go, then see if you can push cylinder down.That will tell you if it is a cylinder,hose or valve problem. Heck,I have seen quick couplers jam up and lock up a plow.


----------



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

Not sure what happened, but went out at 2:30 yesterday and put it in down and blade did drop on it's own. After adjusting the lift chains, as the PO had the chains twisted to take up slack? Plow frame may have been cockeyed because of chains pulling blade up more on one side instead evenly. pump tank was also low with blade down. top that off. fluid is nice and red not milky. Moving nice en smooth, no binding now. Guess I got lucky. Wish I had found this site before I bought rig, would have learned what to look for. Not sorry I did buy it, just saying NEWBIE LOL. So from some of the searching I've done I think this set up is a Fisher Speedcast 80's era. Again thanks for the reply's


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

knucklebuster283 said:


> Not sure what happened, but went out at 2:30 yesterday and put it in down and blade did drop on it's own. After adjusting the lift chains, as the PO had the chains twisted to take up slack? Plow frame may have been cockeyed because of chains pulling blade up more on one side instead evenly. pump tank was also low with blade down. top that off. fluid is nice and red not milky. Moving nice en smooth, no binding now. Guess I got lucky. Wish I had found this site before I bought rig, would have learned what to look for. Not sorry I did buy it, just saying NEWBIE LOL.


Or you had a quick coupler stuck.


----------



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

Mountain Bob said:


> Or you had a quick coupler stuck.


possible but it's working now. Could that be a continuing issue down the road?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Yep,I would carry a set with me. Or just replace them if they are old. They are cheap.


----------



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

We got about 4.5"s of powder Thurs into Friday. I call her Ole Blue, did a good job plowing. I've gone from 1.5 hours with an old Craftsman GT 6 speed with a 42" blade to just over 15 minutes with Ole Blue. At 61 my back and legs said thank you. I now know for sure I need to flush the system or need a new pump, she's a little slow lifting towards the end. Blade don't drop, when backing just a little too slow for stacking. Can live with it for now but it does need to be addressed. I did get another pump with the rig. I think when I do flush it I'm going to replace the couplers and hoses. I'll only be plowing three driveways, two are about 400' one is only 2 cars parked end to end and can only be back dragged. One drive is mine, 400'+ other 2 are family, can you see the pot at the end of the rainbow. LOL. Thanks again for the replies


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

any pitting on the lift cyl? if so you may have water in oil, if so put a capful of dry gas in it


----------



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

leolkfrm said:


> any pitting on the lift cyl? if so you may have water in oil, if so put a capful of dry gas in it


Thanks Leo, I'll look at that when the sun comes up. I don't see any fluid leaking out the seal. will give it a closer look. I did not see any indication of water in the tank, fluid is a clear red not milky. It was a little low. Would dry gas thin out the atf any?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

no it wont, i had an old meyer plow that the cyl was pitted and let in just enough moisture to give me grief, that was my fix


----------



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

Thanks Leo. I've come across another plow site. that poster's are saying the set up I have is illegal. Saying the Speed cast can not be set up on a 97 or newer truck. Is that correct? Am I screwed? What's the issue using a Speed cast on a 97 or newer truck?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

knucklebuster283 said:


> Thanks Leo. I've come across another plow site. that poster's are saying the set up I have is illegal. Saying the Speed cast can not be set up on a 97 or newer truck. Is that correct? Am I screwed? What's the issue using a Speed cast on a 97 or newer truck?


Yes,no or maybe,lol. It is rarely discussed anywhere,but it has to do with reducing the effectiveness of the bumper,(plow off)if you hit another vehicle. Then,for a while, there was something about nothing sticking past the bumper(plow off) so someone doesnt brush up against it and injure themselves. These were the big reasons for completly removable plows,with the mounts tucked away and underneath,and not connected or blocking a bumper.
However,I have never hear of anyone being ticketed or charged from this. In an accident, is possible to be charged and possible lawsuit(modified vehicle safety).
However, if it is a commercial truck, might not apply,and they may have insurance to cover this.
Also,GVWR can come into play,on bumper rules/laws.


----------



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

Did some digging yesterday. So here you go again different laws in different states. Here in Maine IT IS LEGAL and never has been an issue. I called three state inspection garages, and they all said it's legal and insurable. Also found out yesterday out of the blue, I'm laid off till end of March. Guess I'm kinda glad for that as will be in the -0's the next couple of days. After living in Tenn. for 15 years, not use to these temps.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

It’s not illegal.
Even if it’s used commercially of for personal use.

you see the older trucks all I over the place 
Still using them.


----------



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

Hydromaster said:


> It's not illegal.
> Even if it's used commercially of for personal use.
> 
> you see the older trucks all I over the place
> Still using them.


That's why I questioned the legality. I guess that's where the laws are different state to state.


----------



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

So being a newbie, I have to ask. Where this is a conventional plow, do I leave the blade on for the season, or is the blade easy enough to remove between events. Will be a dd not just a dedicated plow truck.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

knucklebuster283 said:


> So being a newbie, I have to ask. Where this is a conventional plow, do I leave the blade on for the season, or is the blade easy enough to remove between events. Will be a dd not just a dedicated plow truck.


Kinda depends on your weather. It's not a 5 minute job taking them of and on.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

knucklebuster283 said:


> That's why I questioned the legality. I guess that's where the laws are different state to state.


Look at thoes big vac trucks some use 
with all the equipment hanging off of the front
how about thoes guys that carry a dirt bike on the front? Or their spare tire?
what about my 74 do I need a new detached head gear setup? Or can i run it?
And then there is this









etc etc.

How do you guys feel about leaving your trailer hitch in the receiver?
Think about all those bruised shins…

Ps I'm sure there is someplace with a ordnance on the books against it…


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

knucklebuster283 said:


> So being a newbie, I have to ask. Where this is a conventional plow, do I leave the blade on for the season, or is the blade easy enough to remove between events. Will be a dd not just a dedicated plow truck.


They're very easy to get off and on 
Just pull up close to it hook up the chain and just lift it up a little bit you'll be able to swing the plow around by hand and line the tabs up. it'll take a little practice but you'll get the hang of it and the pins will slide right in effortlessly

To take it off drop it on the ground pick it up just a little bit again the plow will swing around and just be hanging on the chain you can remove the pins and then lower the plow and unhook the chain


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> They're very easy to get off and on
> Just pull up close to it hook up the chain and just lift it up a little bit you'll be able to swing the plow around by hand and line the tabs up. it'll take a little practice but you'll get the hang of it and the pins will slide right in effortlessly
> 
> To take it off drop it on the ground pick it up just a little bit again the plow will swing around and just be hanging on the chain you can remove the pins and then lower the plow and unhook the chain


Easier than an RT2?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes .You don't have the lineup you don't have to ram into it and they actually will come off with out a pry bar
So much so, I leave it in a inconvenient location


----------



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

Hydromaster said:


> Yes .You don't have the lineup you don't have to ram into it and they actually will come off with out a pry bar
> So much so, I leave it in a inconvenient location
> View attachment 230101


need to put a couple bird feeders over that. give em a nice place to roost


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

knucklebuster283 said:


> need to put a couple bird feeders over that. give em a nice place to roost


Hey now, the lift chain isn't welded together.

ha


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

knucklebuster283 said:


> need to put a couple bird feeders over that. give em a nice place to roost


I've had a pair of morning doves at the shop for a few years. The light beam on the RT2 has been a place for them to hang out too.


----------



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

No snow for a few days, so I'll have time to try it. Just so damned cold here right now.


----------



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

Again thanks for the replies.


----------



## knucklebuster283 (Jan 4, 2022)

Just to set the record straight on the headgear thing. Running conventional plow headgear attached to a vehicle in the off season was illegal in Me for a couple years. The law was repealed and taken off the books. As per MDOT and the Maine State Police.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

What are the chances someone is going to call between events and need you to plow?
0-35% take it off
36+% leave it on.

PS as soon as you take it off,someone will want you to plow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

jonniesmooth said:


> What are the chances someone is going to call between events and need you to plow?
> 0-35% take it off
> 36+% leave it on.
> 
> PS as soon as you take it off,someone will want you to plow.


Nevermind....


----------

